# new puppy coming home soon



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

The obvious is Jackie's "sound beginnings", and I think you should get Hillman's puppy DVD. I don't know much about it, but maybe Radarsdad will join in here, he used it with his puppy and speaks highly of it. Apparently it's a way of getting them introduced to field concepts in a totally play environment, they don't even know they are learning.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

I second what Barb said, both are very good DVDs.


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

I third them! Lots of good stuff on there!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

How very exciting  

I don't know either of the tapes involved, but have only heard good things about them.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Oh, and I just wanted to say...I can't wait to see your puppy and watch it grow on GRF!


----------

